# Kuhl pants / trousers



## Loki (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello all, approx a year ago I purchased 1 set of "Kuhl" "Revolvr" trousers for wear. I purchased them due to regular travel and outdoor activities, I was testing them before investing in several pairs or for some of our staff.  Part of the problem now days is the military look of many clothing lines, and the obvious connection to "contract" work.  These look like outdoor clothing, not military, they are lightweight tough and windproof. I have taken them all over the world this year, in many backcountry locations.  From Scandinavian forests camping, backpacking in Alaska, to the deserts of Israel, into the Central American jungle among others. I thought at one point they were destroyed, stained with blood from fish and game animals. They are tough and resist tearing and or rips. No fading or or loss of color and neat in appearance. Damn amazing, these are the best, toughest pants, lightest trousers I have ever owned. They roll up very small in carry on luggage, then straight out nicely for wear in meetings, classroom or casual environments as well as outdoor activities. I have at times washed them in a sink with hot water and soap. They dry exceptionally fast and look great. I just love their products. Be advised, they fit snug and to exact size.  Buy a size up for comfort to be sure. There's no shrinkage either. 

Kuhl Men's Pants | Innovative Casual & Hiking Pants

Take care


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2016)

Love these pants. All I wear when hiking/ camping.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have some shirts from them that I like. The pants I got were a bit too heavy. I'll have to take a look at what else they have available. I'm currently wearing LL Bean and Columbia pants everyday because of how light they are and they keep cool. Although it's starting to get cooler in the evenings.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if they do custom work? Like adding 2 inches to the length


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2016)

Interesting styling, and pretty reasonably priced too.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2016)

REI has a very nice selection if you have one nearby.  Good way to try them on before you buy online.


----------



## CDG (Oct 17, 2016)

You can get Kuhl off the Exchange website too. I have shirts, pants, and shorts from them. I wear the pants all the time when we're working somewhere that requires civilian clothes. They're great to ride in as well.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> REI has a very nice selection if you have one nearby.  Good way to try them on before you buy online.



Agree with REI, plus you gets $$$ back.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Agree with REI, plus you gets $$$ back.....



Agree on the money back!  Going to spend my rebate on Yeti 12-Pack cooler this year.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I have two pants and a shirt by Kuhl. They make high-quality stuff


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 17, 2016)

Went and bought a pair thanks to you breauxs.


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> Went and bought a pair thanks to you breauxs.
> View attachment 16881



And the bad azz PF FLyers!


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 17, 2016)

Chucks with 550


----------

